# Staying under the radar...



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

uhh.. this is kinda really random parker.. so how about that new bow that came out?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm lost.. but from what i got, sounds like some one is a little scared


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

The whole point! Always stay scared it may save your life like hamboning! I have drank way too many monsters today.........................................................................................


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Monsters mixed with? Jk


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Man.. I grow way too much of it!!  Now the FBI and cops are watching me LMBO


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

share the wealth 



parkerd said:


> Man.. I grow way too much of it!!  Now the FBI and cops are watching me LMBO


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Whats your address?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Does AT have a dumbest thread of the year award?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Does AT have a dumbest thread of the year award?


 All out. The last one went to a member by the username, parkerd. JKJKJK!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

MY Life goals have been completed!!! YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

This is the most dumb, but funny thread, so .............................................................................LOLx2:darkbeer:


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Im not quite sure what to think about this thread


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

HAHAHAH wow I have exceeded my life goals :thumbs_up WOOOOHHHHOOOOOOO now i gotta go serve food to the needy and jerks that arent poor:angry: Oh and this > isn't a joke....


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Uhhh I joined Eharmony and some guy said he wanted to meet me innthe park his name is Jerry Sandusky?! Is he legit? :darkbeer:


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!!! wow i read that and just cracked up!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Man.. I grow way too much of it!!  Now the FBI and cops are watching me LMBO


My dad is a state trooper stationed in Florida ill let him know.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

and to think I'm in the same state as you parkered, cant wait to go to Georgia next week to get out of this sunny not funny state I'm in.
I dont like this state for the fact that in most facation movies the people either want to go to a) hawaii, b)las vegas, or c) florida to see mickey mouse, and I live 30 minutes from Disney and have only been there twice (one of those times when I was 2 or something) and absolutely had no interest in it at all, would have rather been hunting and if I had to go on vacation I would want to be elk hunting somewhere or something like that.
anyway really wierd and very random thread.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

gunner77 said:


> My dad is a state trooper stationed in Florida ill let him know.


Question? Why would your dad be in FL if youse in KY???????????????????????????


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

And yeah dude the Deer on disney property are HUGE!! I hate the part of FL i live in! So no ones knows if this Sandusky guy is legit? I hear alot about him on SC and ESPN?!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Question? Why would your dad be in FL if youse in KY???????????????????????????


haha no hes a cop but yea here in ky they grow it like corn, and sandusky is a sick sick B%$#&**


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Grow reefer????? Thnaks i just got playing dress up...


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

if ur talking about the big green cash crop yes sir!! state police helicopters fly over and drop troopers in ppls fields all the time its awesome!!! they cut alot of it up....grows like weeds cuz it is!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it the good stuff? The stuff that makes you see ponys and all that crap?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They grow that in Cali... Or in your parents basement


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

HAHAH AWESOME!!! I don't have a basement in my house  Pony's I havent seen one yet!??


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Unicorns?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Nah but i Have seen Elvis he's alive dude!!! He's is living in some Middle East country he showed me his clay house!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol!


----------

